# Towing Mirrors?



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, I am new here. I love this site. I also get to tease my friends that they don't have a trail cruiser forum!! hee hee.







Anyway, I was wondering if anyone put towing mirrors on? I forgot to ask about them when I was at the dealership. I would rather buy them at camping world. 
Please let me know what you think? Thanks so much.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

This is what i have...

CIPA slip on Mirrors.. they work fine ... stay in place -- don't cost a fortune... works excellent...

CIPA slip ons


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

After spending MUCH time researching mirrors I finally bought a set of McKesh Mirrors. Right now, the McKesh mirrors are $109.00 plus shipping. Add in (recommended) two convex mirrors @$14.95 each and you can have these for under $150.00.

I really wanted a set of OEM towing mirrors or aftermarket towing mirrors. I have powered mirrors and did not want to lose that function, so most every set I priced was close to $500.00.

I am really happy with the McKesh Mirrors. I can now see behind the trailer, and have no blind spots. Easy to set up. Once adjusted, they pretty much keep their settings when you reinstall them. Very little vibration.

BTW...WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

McKesh, I like mine alot.

Will


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome

What kind of truck do you need them for? I may be able to help you out.

John


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

WillTy3 said:


> McKesh, I like mine alot.
> 
> Will


x2


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

braaady said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> What kind of truck do you need them for? I may be able to help you out.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

McKesh is the way to go, they are built really well. Once you have them set up the first time (10 min) they don't need to be realigned again and go on and off in a snap. They don't vibrate hardly at all and give you an excellent view, they stick out a fair amount. I tried 2 different types and wasn't happy with them at all, I returned them and finally bit the bullet on the McKesh and highly recommend them.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

WillTy3 said:


> McKesh, I like mine alot.
> 
> Will


x3 or whatever number we are on. Look good on the Ford Expy.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi I had the slip on style and most of time they were ok, on a rough road they however bounced all over.
When I switched from a F150 to a F250 it came with extend-able mirrors, wow what a difference.
I think if I ever went back to a F150 (not in the plans) I would see if I could find some extend-able mirrors, maybe a local wrecker!
It would be worth the hassle to change them!
Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

braaady said:


> Hi, I am new here. I love this site. I also get to tease my friends that they don't have a trail cruiser forum!! hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have come to the conclusion that it depends on your truck's size in relation to your camper....

I towed last year with a 4-Runner and a set of McKesh Mirrors and loved them! NEVER felt like there was any place, other than directly behind the camper, that I couldn't see.

I now have a new Tundra, towed with the McKesh the 1st time...and thought I could see just as much in the truck's (non-extendable) mirrors. Our next trip was all the way to PA. We put small, "stick-on" but rotating, convex mirrors on the truck mirrors....and the McKesh's in the back seat, just in case. All the way out and back - I never felt like I couldn't see and never missed the McKesh Mirrors.

The Tundra certainly is wider than the 4-Runner so, naturally, the truck mirrors are further out, too. Check your lines of view....if you can clearly, comfortably, and  enough in advance, see on-coming ramp traffic and traffic coming from behind - in both lanes - you may not need different mirrors.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to balance things out a bit...

The McKesh set-up must work well as many like them. However after looking closely at buying a set I found them to be an ugly and rather intrusive alternative. (metal clamps on door, top clamp pulling back weatherstrip, exposed strap rubbing and pushing on door, etc...). Different strokes for different folks I guess









I'm on my second set of CIPA custom fit slip on's (new TV) and am still very pleased with their elegant simplicity. And at 1/3 the cost of the McKesh set-up, a good value as well.

Whatever you decide, YES, you definately should have some form of towing mirrors.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Affordable Tow-N-See mirrors work just fine for us

http://www.tow-n-see.com/awards.htm

*Comments and Testimontials *

The following are some of the many comments on discussion forums about our mirrors.

*Sample comments posted on the Woodalls Forum: *

Tow-n-see is a good option. (Posted 05/01/06)

Try Tow-N-See mirrors. They attach to your existing mirror with a suction device. I have an 05 Jeep Liberty and tow an 8' wide Aerolite. Had the McKesh type that mount to door with strap to bottom of door. The mirrors would vibrate and we'd get whistling at speed. Put the Tow-N-See on and no more problems, plus to adjust them you just adjust your remote control/power mirrors. (Posted: 04/19/06)

I used the Tow-n-see mirrors on my Durango last summer pulling my 21ft Starcraft hybrid. They worked great with very little vibration, even after 2 weeks around Lake Superior, Thunder Bay to Duluth.(Posted: 04/04/06)

I use the Tow-n-see mirrors on my Xterra. They work well. Easy to put on and take off. Good visibility. (Posted: 04/03/06)

Have used them for a few thousand miles towing a 28' keystone zep with f-150 7700#. They work as advertised. Easy on and easy off...and they stay put providing you make sure the mrrors are clean when you put them on. A good product in my opinion. Got mine on e-bay from rv wholsalers....best price I could find....manufac link below...good luck! (Posted: 03/31/06)

I picked up a pair of these: Tow N See mirrors. Just back from a trip down into Mexico with them, and they worked great, never budged. I got them locally for around $22 each. (Posted: 02/12/06)

*Sample comments posted on the Camping World Open Roads Forum:*

Some folks over on the TrailManor forums were raving about the new Tow-N-See mirrors and I did not want to spend BIG bucks on replacements and I am no fan of slip on nor mounted type mirrors. Picked them up yesterday from the local RV dealer and took them out for a "speed run". I figured if the little suckers could stay on at 75 MPH then when I am towing at 60 MPH there should not be a problem. I figured worse case they would fly off and I would be able to test the safety straps. There were no gross vibrations and they held on nicely. Since I did not have the trailer on no sure how great they are but at least "they are NOT total junk". Good to know if you are in the market. (Posted: 03/01/06 12:46pm)

I'm very happy with mine. I got sick of cranking on my CIPA strap ons and they never were adjusted correctly. I don't know how many times I cursed at them. (Posted: 03/01/06 12:52pm)

I've been using them for about 2 years now and like them. What I like about them is that since they mount directly to the mirror glass of my stock mirrors, I can adjust the mirrors using the stock mirror controls. The only time I've had them slip off is when I didn't dry the mirror glass well enough before applying them on a rainy day. They are actually on my truck in the picture below but are hard to make out in the pic. (Posted: 03/01/06 01:01pm)

*From another forum: *

We are very happy with the "Tow-n-see" mirrors we got this summer - they suction cup onto your existing mirrors and then you can adjust them with the inside adjusting switch. We drove 75-80 mph without the HTT, just to see how they performed in a stiff wind, and they passed with flying colors. The price was right (about $50/pair), and installation is a breeze. This was the third set of mirrors we tried - none of the others fit our Blazer, even though they were the right ones from the spec sheet at the RV store. (Posted: 09/18/05 04:18pm)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Whatever you decide, YES, you definately should have some form of towing mirrors.


I agree with you re: appearance....but that sure isn't why I didn't use them. I know what its like to drive a C-Class with faulty mirrors and, therefore, poor/no view to on-coming traffic and that will NEVER happen again - - - I carried the McKesh and would have put them on had I thought they would increase visibility. Plain & simply, they _REALLY _ didn't give me more than the stock mirrors & convex did. Even still - as a 2nd year "veteran newbie" - I admit that I felt like I was breaking a critical rule of towing (and almost put them back on "just because"). Is there another reason to use the extended mirrors even if they don't increase my visibility?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WW,

No.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If you feel happy with your set-up then no. However, by the very nature of a mirror extrension you will get a wider field of view. This can only help.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

braaady, you must live right! Here's a set of McKesh that just came up for sale here!! Mirrors for Sale


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

braaady said:


> Hi, I am new here. I love this site. I also get to tease my friends that they don't have a trail cruiser forum!! hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Braaady- CIPA, their custom mirrors are great and easy to install. They allow you to still use your factory mirrors and get the view that you need as well. One thing to be sure to do is to remove when not towing, they extend out so far that you could easily knock into somethin ie. drive thru windows, garage walls, etc.








Good thing they go on and off as well as adjust in little time and don't vibrate while driving. Just my expierience.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

McKesh with convex for us.

We started with slip-ons, but we didn't have an adequate view behind us. The McKesh were a big improvement for us.

As for the "damage" they can do ... if you follow the instructions carefully, and make sure the surface of the door is dust-free, you'll have no damage. We've got 12,000+ miles on them with no scratches on the paint.

Ed


----------

